# Smokin the cheese



## hookman (Oct 3, 2008)

Every one has been real helpful, thanks.   In the process of cold smoking muenster,mozz,provolone,monterey and cheddar. I have a GOSM. So far this is working for me, it might for you to. I took a small disposable pie tin and punched holes in it. Filled it part way with some apple chips. Then I took a pencil torch to the chips real quick, got em burning and blew out the flame so they are smoldering. The result is lots of smoke and a constant temp around 80 degrees. I just keep adding chips when needed. I hear 90 is the magic number but 80 is what i got. Is it 80 to cold? We will find out.


----------



## fishawn (Oct 3, 2008)

Creative way to get smoke without all the heat, thanks for posting your method!


----------



## doctor phreak (Oct 3, 2008)

hookman post some pics i going to try to do block cheese and even cream cheese this weekend..using apple and cherry wood not together....


----------



## ron50 (Oct 3, 2008)

80 is fine. For cold smoking, no heat is needed, just the smoke.


----------



## tn_bbq (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been thinking about doing some smoked cheese too.
Might have to give this method a try.

I've also read some folks put ice in their water pans and others use separate fire chamber and duct it into their smoker.  I think I'm simply going to follow your method and put a couple pieces of smoldering wood in there and give that a try.


----------

